# Torrentz Shuts Down, Largest Torrent Meta-Search Engine Says Farewell



## quagmire (Aug 6, 2016)

Torrentz Shuts Down, Largest Torrent Meta-Search Engine Says Farewell - TorrentFrea


Damn, first it was YIFY then KAT now this.

2016 is the worst year for pirates..  

- - - Updated - - -

Good discussion here, lets move on..

Torrentz Shuts Down, Largest Torrent Meta-Search Engine Says Farewell : technolog


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2016)

Welp. At least private trackers are still operating.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 7, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Welp. At least private trackers are still operating.


??? Means??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 7, 2016)

Soon they will discover new way to piracy..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ??? Means??



Private trackers that require invites to use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes..the website is open but search is not working.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 8, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Private trackers that require invites to use.


Which one you use and which are popular??


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Which one you use and which are popular??



I have accounts in IPTorrents and TorrentLeech.

But no invites to give, sorry.

Edit:

Private trackers are also somewhat strict w.r.t. share ratio. You have to maintain a certain share ratio at all times otherwise you will face penalties such as reduced speed or no downloading until you finish seeding what you have downloaded. Therefore, you cannot leech much like you do with public trackers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I have accounts in IPTorrents and TorrentLeech.
> 
> But no invites to give, sorry.
> 
> ...


Yes..Leechers are Banned and you have to maintain a seed ratio of 1 & above

So, private members end up seeding more than downloading :smug_NF:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

IPTorrents allows you to zap your outstanding seeds by donations.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Torrentz Down*

TECHNOLOGY
Torrentz, World's Largest Torrent Search Engine, Shuts Down

Two weeks after U.S. authorities seized and shut down Kickass Torrents (KAT), the world’s largest website for sharing torrents, the peer-to-peer sharing community was dealt another blow this week. Torrentz.eu, the largest search engine for torrents, shut down without any notice or explanation.

Unlike KAT, its domain was not seized and is still functional. However, the site’s main search feature — it was like a Google dedicated to torrent websites — does not work now and clicking on the search box, which is still present, opens a new window with ads for businesses related to the Alibaba Group.

Enigmatically, a message under the search box says: “Torrentz was a free, fast and powerful meta-search engine combining results from dozens of search engines” and the word “dozens” contains a hyperlink. Clicking on it leads to another page, which is exactly the same as the previous one, except the words, which say: “Torrentz will always love you. Farewell.” All the proxy websites for the search engine are also down.


Since the website is still up and running, albeit without its main functionality, it can be assumed that the development was not the result of a legal action.

Torrents are often associated with illegal file sharing, since the technology allows users to share content on their own computers with others using the same platform. Websites like KAT did not host any illegal content themselves, but let users download torrents, which in turn point to the location of files on the computers of users.

The technology behind torrents allows content to be downloaded from multiple peers simultaneously, so long as they have a copy of the same file. And the files being so shared are not necessarily illegal; many users share personal documents and files over torrent networks instead of relying on other means.


Torrentz did not even host torrents but was merely an index of websites that did, and according to Wired, it has complied with law enforcement in the past by removing links to pirated content.

Poland-based Torrentz began in 2003, a few weeks before the Pirate Bay came online, and it used to host torrent files for some time before it transitioned to a torrent search engine.
Torrentz, Largest Torrent Search Engine, Shuts Dow


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> IPTorrents allows you to zap your outstanding seeds by donations.



How much donation are we talking about ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2016)

Minimum $5 up to $100. These will give you VIP status and varying amounts of upload credit that you can spend to zap your pending seeds.

There are also freeleech donations of $25 and $45 that allows you to download without worrying about seeding for 1 month and 2 months respectively.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Minimum $5 up to $100. These will give you VIP status and varying amounts of upload credit that you can spend to zap your pending seeds.
> 
> There are also freeleech donations of $25 and $45 that allows you to download without worrying about seeding for 1 month and 2 months respectively.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



But will the $5 donation can get one in if he's not yet a member ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2016)

No. Membership is invite only.

You can donate after you register.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 9, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> But will the $5 donation can get one in if he's not yet a member ?


Invite giveaway is going on at TorrentLeech. Use KICKTHATASS as invite code.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Invite giveaway is going on at TorrentLeech. Use KICKTHATASS as invite code.


Damn, forgot about this. This is how I got a Torrentleech account.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Invite giveaway is going on at TorrentLeech. Use KICKTHATASS as invite code.



Thanks a lot. So finally my private tracker journey begins


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 9, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> Invite giveaway is going on at TorrentLeech. Use KICKTHATASS as invite code.


Invitation already mentioned on site,

Do you know any other good private tracker?? And any Indian private tracker.

I have questions about dark net.

I tried using tor, then searched ".onion" sites, found many (weird url) for blog, forum download etc etc.

But did not understand, why is so different than normal internet and it's hard to find any stuff.
Do anyone know some onion sites?? Share some..
Which app you use other than "tor" for accessing these sites? For computer and for Android.?
Any search engine for searching onion site.? Duckduckgo is what i found but search results show ".com, .net" like normal sites. Anyone know how to search onion with duckduckgo.

And how many other things like dark net are there???


----------



## surya kumar (Aug 10, 2016)

Whoa@ It's kinda bad year for the torrent guyzzz


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

surya kumar said:


> Whoa@ It's kinda bad year for the torrent guyzzz



No. It's just a bad year for KAT and Torrentz.

TPB is still operating fine as are other private trackers.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 10, 2016)

World's Biggest Torrent Search Site Torrentz Is Back, Days After Being Forced Off The InternetTOI Tech 
August 9, 201626.7 K 
SHARES
A few days after well known search engine Torrentz.eu had officially announced that it had shut down, it's clone in the form of Torrentz2.eu is continuing the legacy. The closure came within a month after the alleged owner of piracy website KickassTorrents Artem Vaulin was arrested after it shut down.6TorrentzLast week, Torrentz.eu had silently shut shop with the message to its visitors: "Torrentz will always love you. Farewell".5The owner of the website reportedly refused to comment over the reason.Stay up to date with all that's hot and trending with Indiatimes app!
World's Biggest Torrent Search Site Torrentz Is Back, Days After Being Forced Off The Internet


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> TOI



anti-Adblock warning.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> anti-Adblock warning.



torrentz2.eu


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

^ Down for me


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ Down for me



* torrentz2 .eu is working for me on BSNL Land Line broadband.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> * torrentz2 .eu is working for me on BSNL Land Line broadband.


Https is used for unblocking sites.. in college/office computer, where you can't install or modify for in computer. Strictly stick to browsing.

Down for me means search not working

Edit.. now it's working i guess earlier was internet problem.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> But will the $5 donation can get one in if he's not yet a member ?



yeah, if you donate $20. you will get an account + 2 additional invite. So basically $7 each.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2016)

Torrentz2 is giving me some weird results. This site is working perfectly for me:-

Torrentz Search Engin

Only downside is I can't add the search engine in FF.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skud said:


> Torrentz2 is giving me some weird results. This site is working perfectly for me:-
> 
> Torrentz Search Engin
> 
> Only downside is I can't add the search engine in FF.



Search engine url is wrong, i guess.
Torrentz2.eu is actual url for clone/proxy whatever you call it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Search engine url is wrong, i guess.
> Torrentz2.eu is actual url for clone/proxy whatever you call it.




torrentz2.eu is not working properly for me, giving some weird results (as already mentioned). The site (torrentzeu.to) I posted is actually working for me. And what's wrong with that?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 3, 2016)

Skud said:


> torrentz2.eu is not working properly for me, giving some weird results (as already mentioned). The site (torrentzeu.to) I posted is actually working for me. And what's wrong with that?



is it working now?


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2016)

Working, but both the sites are still throwing up different results for the same query. Guess, its down to implementation of individual site.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2016)

Torrentz & Kickass is down 

its hard now a days to get torrents.

anybody can please PM me if can't post here (some good torrent sites) which works


----------



## Cryteksunny (Sep 24, 2016)

Yts.ag only for movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 24, 2016)

ExtraTorrent works fine


----------

